# benefit of adding "CUSTOM" match barrel to factory XD(m) - 9mm pistol



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

I am going to have some custom work done to a Springfield XD(m) 9mm pistols that I just purchased, including having Springfied do a competition trigger job.

What are your thoughts on the benefit of also having the factory match barrel of the XD(m) replaced by a Springfield "*CUSTOM*" match barrel - price per Springfield's custom shop work listing is $190 installed.

Thanks.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

I wouldnt spend 50 cents to have a "factory".."custom" barrel installed. After market custom....IF...IF it was really going to improve the weapon...then yes. But unless your weapon is the worst shooting POS ever made....I dont think your going to find doodlie squat difference


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I coulg google it but I will ask instead......what makes it a custom match barrel as opposed to the stock one and why would you be adding it? are you going to compete in IPDA or USPSA? If so is adding all that beneficial? I am thinking of the class you would qualify for as much as how much it would improve your shot placement if it would at all.

Just curious as to what you are thinking and why, spending 190 bucks on a 600 dollar gun I normally am curious as to what is the thinking involved. Good luck with your new weapon enjoy the new trigger......good trigger work really makes a gun a joy to shoot.

RCG


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Unless you are going to shoot in competition I see no need of it. Every XDm that I have shot is a far better shooter than the man pulling the trigger. If you can keep it in a 8"pie plate at 40', that's pretty fair shooting for defense. :smt033


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

wpshooter said:


> I am going to have some custom work done to a Springfield XD(m) 9mm pistols that I just purchased, including having Springfied do a competition trigger job.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the benefit of also having the factory match barrel of the XD(m) replaced by a Springfield "*CUSTOM*" match barrel - price per Springfield's custom shop work listing is $190 installed.
> 
> Thanks.


I'd pass. The XDM barrel is all ready listed as "match" and is a pretty good barrel. I think it would be a waste of money unless your into serious competition and are good enough to be in the top spots where you need every smidgen of advantage you can get.


----------

